# Deckers Chutes on South Platte River.



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

It is easy to make it as long or as short as you want and it is all road side to scout. Standard takeout back in the day was the colorado trail bridge, and put in as high up as you want. There are lots of pull outs and parking at developed spots. 

Not sure if there is still a land owner issue floating down to the confluence anymore?


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

There is no landowner issue near confluence any more. It is an easier takeout at confluence, but bridge is still fine as well. 

If you mainly want the 3's, there is a pullout not too far upriver of the Chutes area (you'll know that by the sign that says "no standing, stopping or parking, next 1/3 miles"). It is the only area that has an obvious pit toilet anywhere upriver of Chutes. Pull in there and there is a short and easy walk down to the river. The main "Chute" is a very narrow channel of water between two rock walls coming down on either side. For a newbie it is actually a bit intimidating, but there is no move to make, just point boat straight and paddle. It has a very nice recovery area below. Last chute is nothing at low water, but has a bit of a flipper wave at super high water (I flipped my IK there last year at 1200 - which it rarely gets to).


----------



## NorwayTor (Jun 1, 2016)

Do you know how low (cfs) you can float this section? 
on this site https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/River/detail/id/424/ it says Running, and then it says un-known minimum? just dont want to drive up there and scrape booty all day long!  
Will go next weekend, and by the way things are dropping it will probably be low - mid 100's... Unless its dam fed and they ramp it up to 200.. ?


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

NorwayTor said:


> Do you know how low (cfs) you can float this section?
> on this site https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/River/detail/id/424/ it says Running, and then it says un-known minimum? just dont want to drive up there and scrape booty all day long!
> Will go next weekend, and by the way things are dropping it will probably be low - mid 100's... Unless its dam fed and they ramp it up to 200.. ?


You can pretty much always run that section as water has to be flowing for the fish, never boney and I wouldn't call any so called rapid in there a 3 by any means. Max 2


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

You can probably run it down to 150. Lower than that and you'll definitely be scraping in lots of places. It just isn't that fun at low levels - no wave trains, no drops. I generally say 300 is good, 450 is better, and 600 and up is fantastic.


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

At the level it's at right now, I agree nothing would be a 3. I didn't realize it had fallen so much. Even at 300, it's a 2+. However, at high water (which rarely happens), it turns into something rather fun and I would say is a 3.


----------



## NorwayTor (Jun 1, 2016)

That's fine, good to try it at lower waters, and then know the run for next year when the water flow is higher. So above 150 and it is still doable, perfect, thanks guys! Much appreciated all your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

Its dam fed so it will probably come back up. They could be balancing the flow from the main fork dams since the North Fork tunnel is flowing. 150+ goes. Use the Trumbull gauge: USGS Current Conditions for USGS 06701900 SOUTH PLATTE RIVER BLW BRUSH CRK NEAR TRUMBULL, CO Not the one that AW uses.


----------



## NorwayTor (Jun 1, 2016)

Perfect. I appreciate the help man. Now if I could just figure out how to read the dam thing! HAH!


----------



## NorwayTor (Jun 1, 2016)

Deckers was great! Easy finding it, and all that! Now I am looking at Foxton, thanks a million for all your assistance! It was very helpful!

Cheers guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Be careful, Foxton is a different animal so plan on swimming a bit. Shallow and rocky doesn't make for fun swims. Foxton to the confluence is easier than pine to foxton. You can also put in a mile or two down Foxton which you missed the upper more difficult part. I'd also make sure you do it at lower water. If they are releasing out of Dillon and it's over 500 cfs it is defnintely 3 plus creeking.


----------



## NorwayTor (Jun 1, 2016)

Yeah, I will. We walked most of it, and we plan on skipping some of the upper parts, we will walk it again next weekend and try it out, (the lower part) and maybe later peace the whole Foxton run together after a couple of try's. What gauge do I go to read the CFS on Foxton!?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

anything bailey to confluence


----------



## EmCC (Jul 25, 2016)

NorwayTor said:


> Deckers was great! Easy finding it, and all that! Now I am looking at Foxton, thanks a million for all your assistance! It was very helpful!
> 
> Cheers guys!
> 
> ...


Where did you end up putting in and taking out at Deckers? I am thinking about doing it this weekend.


----------



## NorwayTor (Jun 1, 2016)

Do you want a longer float, or just do the chutes?? I will send you the put in and take out when I get home, have to look at a map to remember the takeout. It was pretty shallow, so scraped a bit, but nothing that was bad, we floated the whole thing no problem. It was nice, I recommend doing it early!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

If you haven't found the hidden gem up that way called the Bucksnort definitely head there for a beer at least once.

A bit out of the way but an icon in the area.


----------



## NorwayTor (Jun 1, 2016)

EmCC said:


> Where did you end up putting in and taking out at Deckers? I am thinking about doing it this weekend.



So, as you drive up along Deckers, you can go basically as high up as you want. However it got pretty thin up there, I would recommend, driving and scouting. We drove past the chutes, (can't miss them, just keep looking at the River and you will se it) and from there drove two parking spots further up. There are some small pull off along the side, but we parked at a bigger parking lot (the second bigger parking lot after you pass the Chute). Our takeout was about half a mile after the chute, but you could run it as low as the Confluence. Enjoy Bud!!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## NorwayTor (Jun 1, 2016)

mr. compassionate said:


> If you haven't found the hidden gem up that way called the Bucksnort definitely head there for a beer at least once.
> 
> A bit out of the way but an icon in the area.



I have heard it from several people now, so it will be on the TO-DO list for this weekend!

Cheers again for all the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

